# Help! Pacman frog possible toxin out syndrome?



## Lydia693 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
My pacman frog started twitching and convulsing yesterday after I had cleaned his enclosure the day before. He sat in his fresh water all night and when I went in in the morning he was doing that. I thought it was possibly toxin out syndrome, although I clean his water every 2 days! I'm away for a few days so my parents have been changing his water every 4 hours, but he isn't getting better! Is there anything else you can advise? There isn't a nearby amphibian vet to me. I would really appreciate it as I'm away from home and panicking that he's suffering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lydia693 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My pacman frog started twitching and convulsing yesterday after I had cleaned his enclosure the day before. He sat in his fresh water all night and when I went in in the morning he was doing that. I thought it was possibly toxin out syndrome, although I clean his water every 2 days! I'm away for a few days so my parents have been changing his water every 4 hours, but he isn't getting better! Is there anything else you can advise? There isn't a nearby amphibian vet to me. I would really appreciate it as I'm away from home and panicking that he's suffering. Thanks in advance.


Are you sure he isn't just shedding his skin?


----------



## Lydia693 (Jul 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Lydia693 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Definately not. It's too violent. 😭


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lydia693 said:


> Definately not. It's too violent. 😭


Then you need to track down a vet asap. You take a pet on you've signed a contract to look after him/her.


----------



## Lydia693 (Jul 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Lydia693 said:
> 
> 
> > Definately not. It's too violent. 😭
> ...


Of course, but it's not that simple as I am away from home and as I said there isn't an amphibian vet nearby that my parents can get him to.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lydia693 said:


> Of course, but it's not that simple as I am away from home and as I said there isn't an amphibian vet nearby that my parents can get him to.


Well unfortunately your frog needs help so they're going to have to find a vet. Not the answer you where probably after but it's the answer. If they where looking after a kid they'd go to the docs.


----------



## Brownpat720 (Feb 7, 2020)

Did you ever find out how to cure toxic out syndrome?


----------

